# Back off girls, he's all mine.



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dixie and I got a special box in the mail today from Riley and Debbie (mysugarbears). She may not look excited in these pictures but she was hopping all over with excitement. Thus the couple of blurry pictures. She loves the heart you picked out just for her Riley. She says to tell you she will treasure it always along with your picture and she loves you right back. What a happy girl you have made her Riley.
I love the adorable Christmas ornament with Dixie's name on it Debbie. What a cute little Malt on a Christmas bulb! What a nice person and dear friend you are Debbie. This was a very nice and generous thing for you to do. Thank you so much.
In the last picture of Dixie below she is saying thank you Riley and declaring her love for all the world to see.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

How thoughtful and wonderful. I just love when a member is so generous and kind. Debbie, you truly are an SM Fairy Godmother!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Miss Dixie. You are so beautiful and deserve to be showered with toys and treatsl.:wub: Riley's a lucky boy!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! That is too sweet!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

so cute! and so thoughtful!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Of course sweet Dixie would be Riley's crush! How sweet of them to both declare their love for each other on SM. Soooo, when's the wedding?? Or am I rushing things? 

That was very sweet of you Riley and Debbie


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

How sweet!!! Dixie is so pretty, Riley has great taste.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Cute indeed. Riley has good taste


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Johita said:


> Of course sweet Dixie would be Riley's crush! How sweet of them to both declare their love for each other on SM. Soooo, when's the wedding?? Or am I rushing things?
> 
> That was very sweet of you Riley and Debbie


:faint: What's the hurry? I'm planning on a very long courtship myself. 

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

SO THAT'S WHERE HANDSOME RILEY'S HEART WENT:wub: RILEY YOU HAVE GOOD TASTE MR.
DIXIE IS A BEAUTY:wub:
Debbie is one of sm fairy godmothers


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Dixie sure is a beauty!!!! :wub: Great surprises :chili:.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Debbie and her gang are so thoughtful!! Dixie is as adorable as ever!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Dixie is so pretty:wub:...and how nice of Debbie too!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Elaine, Dixie looks great and I can tell she's beaming over Riley and that heart! :wub: She's such a pretty girl and she deserves the best, Riley falls in that best category. :thumbsup:
I just got ornaments yesterday from Debbie and LOVE them.:wub: She is such a sweetheart and I agree, one of the SM Fairy Godmothers.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, that was so thoughtful of Debbie and Riley. Maltese and their humans are the best. Great gifts!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

How sweet! That was so thoughtful of Debbie. :heart:

Dixie is just as gorgeous as ever! :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie and Tilly are really bummed because Riley sent them a heart about a month ago and they thought he was THEIR BF.:wub::wub: He's just so adorable, how could a girl resist him.

Riley, how fickle can you be. Guess he's "playing the field".

Dixie -- we just hopes that he doesn't bweaks your heart wikes he did ours. :crying::crying:L&T

But he does send good presents - doesn't he!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Lacie and Tilly are really bummed because Riley sent them a heart about a month ago and they thought he was THEIR BF.:wub::wub: He's just so adorable, how could a girl resist him.
> 
> Riley, how fickle can you be. Guess he's "playing the field".
> 
> ...


Lacie and Tilly i'm sorry that youse fought i was misleading youse. Those giffs to youse and youse mommy was fwom all ob us and nots just me. I's sowwy if youse finks i was pwaying da field. My sista's picked out the pwesents to sends to youse. I are sowwy youse finks i wanted to bweak your hearts, i don't pway da field and i wouldn't bweak anybodies heart on purpose my mommy bwought me up bedder than that and would be very disappointed if i did that to anybodies. You are berry bootiful girls and i is happy youse wikes the pwesents. Riley


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, Miss Dixie has a boyfriend. How sweet. Riley sure knows a beauty when he sees one. :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Dixie,

Chloe says your one lucky girl!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

How kind and thaughtful .


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

That is so beautiful of Debbie to do. And Elanie OMG Dixie is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, what a beautiful couple handsome Riley:wub: and gorgeous Dixie:wub: are!!
such nice gifts and ornament, so sweet of them!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

They make a beaaautiful couple!!! I can hear hearts breaking across the States


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

wow beautiful m how thoughtful of riley !!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Lacie and Tilly are really bummed because Riley sent them a heart about a month ago and they thought he was THEIR BF.:wub::wub: He's just so adorable, how could a girl resist him.
> 
> Riley, how fickle can you be. Guess he's "playing the field".
> 
> ...


Oh nooooo!!! Dixie threw herself in her bed sobbing!




mysugarbears said:


> Lacie and Tilly i'm sorry that youse fought i was misleading youse. Those giffs to youse and youse mommy was fwom all ob us and nots just me. I's sowwy if youse finks i was pwaying da field. My sista's picked out the pwesents to sends to youse. I are sowwy youse finks i wanted to bweak your hearts, i don't pway da field and i wouldn't bweak anybodies heart on purpose my mommy bwought me up bedder than that and would be very disappointed if i did that to anybodies. You are berry bootiful girls and i is happy youse wikes the pwesents. Riley


Whew! I knew you wouldn't do that to me Riley. I'll never doubt you again.:wub:


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Y'all are a mess.


----------

